# Looking for Audia/Clarion 2 knob cassette deck



## wurgerd9 (Mar 22, 2013)

I really would like to find and Audia cassette deck from around 1986 ish. The model numbers i remember were TRX-10 (the one i used to have - manual tune) TRX-100 and TRX-1000. Or I would also be interested in any Clarion of the same era that used the DIN plug. I would love to be able to use this Audia passive eq and dbx module again, but think that i would have to have a compatible Audia/Clarion deck to do so. Unless anyone knows where i can get a 6pin DIN to RCA adapter?
Mike


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm constantly looking as I'm a clarion collector. I haven't seen a cassette version, but I happen to have an Audia/clarion CD5000 and that same EQX7.


----------



## dratunes (Nov 29, 2008)

wurgerd9 said:


> I really would like to find and Audia cassette deck from around 1986 ish. The model numbers i remember were TRX-10 (the one i used to have - manual tune) TRX-100 and TRX-1000. Or I would also be interested in any Clarion of the same era that used the DIN plug. I would love to be able to use this Audia passive eq and dbx module again, but think that i would have to have a compatible Audia/Clarion deck to do so. Unless anyone knows where i can get a 6pin DIN to RCA adapter?
> Mike


Pm SMGREEN... hes the Clarion guru, he should point you in the right direction! I guess he me beat me to the punch!!lol


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

I found a stack of EQB equalizer-boosters but I haven't found the Audia cassette deck and equalizer I had found a couple of years ago. The boosters probably should be assumed to all be non-working.


----------



## wurgerd9 (Mar 22, 2013)

trumpet said:


> I found a stack of EQB equalizer-boosters but I haven't found the Audia cassette deck and equalizer I had found a couple of years ago. The boosters probably should be assumed to all be non-working.


Hi Trumpet - So you DO have an old Audia deck there somewhere? Please let me know if you find it!


----------



## lownotes (Jul 14, 2016)

I've got an Audia TRX -100 Cassette Deck in the dash of my 1985 Vogue Motorhome. I just purchased the MH so don't have much history with it. FM works but as far as I can tell the cassette isn't working. It will take a cassette in but no play or FF/FR.

I'm looking at upgrading the head in the MH and trying to figure out if this unit has a common ground (audio shop asked me this) because the newer systems don't work this way and might have to run new wiring to speakers if that is the case.

Either way this unit will probably come out of here if you are still interested let me know.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm not sure off the top of my head, you'll have to pull the deck out and look at the back of the plug. If it's common ground there will be two ground wires one for the radio's power and one for the speaker wires. The typical harness today has 16 wires, so what you're looking for probably has 12 or 13.


----------



## wurgerd9 (Mar 22, 2013)

Definitely interested in the Audia! Maybe I could get it reapaired. Any chance they left the owner's manual for it in the papers for the RV? What do you want for it? Please PM me or just write back here. Thanks for contacting me!


----------



## rucookin (Mar 13, 2018)

I have a TRX-100 AM/FM Audia/Clarion 2 knob Cassette Deck
Car Stereo from 1983-1988 and a EQX-7 Graphic Equalizer Audia/Clarion
from 1983-1988. They were in the hot rod I'm upgrading that was built in the mid 80's. The first owner only drove the car for three years and 4000 miles and then it sat in his barn/garage for about 25 years. The second owner had it for 4 years and there weren't even any speakers in the car. Now it's mine and I can't verify the condition of either, but I know they weren't used much or at all.
$30 for both and $20 flat rate USPS shipping.


----------



## rucookin (Mar 13, 2018)

$30 for both and $20 flat rate USPS shipping. I'm sorry, there are no papers with the Audia.


----------



## wurgerd9 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for letting me know about these! Yeah, interested for sure. What's the best way people work these things out on here - pm me and work out the details?


----------

